# المنتديات الاجتماعية > منتدى الترحيب بالأعضاء الجدد >  ترحيب بـ (( أحمد التل ))

## العالي عالي

يا هلا ومليون هلالالا بالعضو الجديد 

أحمد التل 

نورت وشرفت منتداك يا غالي وانشاء الله تلاقي الافادة  بالمنتدي

----------


## معاذ القرعان

اهلا وسهلا بابو التل 
والله احمد دخل امبارح متاخر يمكن على الساعة 3 الفجر وما قصر بالردود كمان اهلاً

----------


## العالي عالي

> اهلا وسهلا بابو التل 
> والله احمد دخل امبارح متاخر يمكن على الساعة 3 الفجر وما قصر بالردود كمان اهلاً


هاد من زباين تالي الليل  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## N_tarawneh

حيا الله أحمد ... :Smile: 

شرفت  يا  طيب ...

----------


## حنين

مرحبا احمد  :Smile:

----------

